

The First Federated Indieweb Comment Thread - aaronpk
http://tantek.com/2013/113/b1/first-federated-indieweb-comment-thread

======
mschuster91
How should a blog author protect himself from legal responsibility?

Just consider this (perfectly valid!) case: I, a German blog owner, blog about
immigration issues and my blog post attracts a couple of US neonazis which use
the Hitler salute, which is legal in the US, but forbidden in Germany.

As I am not in control of the comment server, I cannot delete the offending
comment and protect myself from legal problems (it's a _criminal offence_
after all).

Obviously the same problem arises for copyright violations - anyone remember
the spread of the HDCP masterkey?

~~~
DennisP
People seem to get by using Facebook comments and Disqus.

~~~
wmf
The point of this Federated Indieweb thing is to move comments (and all other
content) out of the Web 2.0 silos like Facebook and Disqus because those
companies aren't trustworthy stewards of our data.

~~~
mschuster91
The problem is to overcome the adoption scale of Facebook (that's not SO
difficult) and Disqus (the REAL opponent).

The advantage of Disqus is that I have to check only _one_ dashboard and
instantly follow track of the conversations at >20 web sites. It's like Google
Reader, just for comments.

~~~
Gormo
The disadvantages that Disqus has are: no filtering, limited search options,
infinite scroll, and freshly-crippled OpenID support (they deliberately
removed OpenID from the frontend of the newest version, preventing me from
accessing my account until I finally found a blog that still used the old
version - this kind of behavior is egregious).

------
jjsz
Btw, this goes great with the concept of @hoodiehq, @ownCloudcom,
@remotestorage, @unhosted, @MozillaPersona, BitTorrent Sync, where all your
content is on your computer so if the electricity goes out, it doesn't matter.

------
jjsz
OT: If Storytlr were to integrate Facebook, Tumblr, Instagram, Google+ and all
the other popular sites as a POSSE scheme beisdes Twitter, it'll be the next
open source buffer-like solution.

------
chipsy
Context?

~~~
eschnou
See indiewebcamp[1] for more details. In a nutshell, #indieweb is a movement
which aims at enabling users to 'own their content' instead of using 'silos'
for social communications. Making the social web work more like email (I don't
need a GMail account to send a message to someone on GMail).

[1] <http://indiewebcamp.com/>

~~~
krapp
So we've moved away from self-hosting to third party content hosting like
google, disqus, facebook, etc, and now the pendulum's swinging back to self-
hosting? Is that what this is about?

If so, i'm all for it.

~~~
barnabywalters
That is the essence, yes :) We’re trying to take a different approach to
previous federated social web efforts, and focus on bringing existing UI,
conventions and technologies from blogging up to par with their silo
equivalents.

~~~
krapp
I'm working on getting back to hosting my own content now. I had a wordpress
blog for years but I got rid of it because I thought it would just be simpler
and easier to offload everything to social media sites since that seemed to be
where people were. But lately I've come to realize those sites have a kind of
(I won't say insidious because that's too strong... troubling maybe) way of
branding and controlling your identity through the way they control their UX,
determining what content you see, how it's clustered, and what you don't see.
Plus yeah, there's not much you can do when they decide what you thought was
your content is really theirs and they'll do whatever they like with it to
make a buck.

Dealing with the administration is hard though. Hosting comments is easy,
brain-dead CRUD stuff but then you've got to manage spam control, post rates,
SEO and questionable content.

